# Recommend good Greek/Hebrew Lexicons?



## jenson75 (Oct 30, 2006)

As the title suggest, I am in the process of buying a Greek and a Hebrew Lexicon. 

The ones that I heard of are by *Gesenius *(Hebrew) and *Thayer *(Greek). The editions that I have noticed are linked to the Strong's numbers. Are they any good? 

Perhaps if I said that I prefer to read the AV/KJV, that might help?


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 30, 2006)

This is the best hebrew/Aramaic: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hebrew-Aramaic-Lexicon-Testament-Unabridged/dp/9004124454/sr=8-1/qid=1162253619/ref=sr_1_1/002-6916765-3404027?ie=UTF8&s=books"]Amazon.com: The Hebrew and Aramaic Lexicon of the Old Testament, 2 volume set: Books: Ludwig Koehler,Walter Baumgartner,M. E. J. Richardson[/ame]

This is the best Greek: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Greek-English-Lexicon-Testament-Christian-Literature/dp/0226039331"]Amazon.com: A Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament and Other Early Christian Literature: Books: Walter Bauer,Frederick William Danker[/ame]


----------



## Casey (Oct 30, 2006)

What has been recommended are the best and the "standards," but also some of the most expensive! Here are some less-expensive alternatives:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Concise-Aramaic-Lexicon-Testament-Baumgartner/dp/B000E1S4BW/"]A Concise Hebrew and Aramaic Lexicon of the Old Testament[/ame], by William Holliday. (While Amazon says this is no longer available, I'm pretty sure Eerdmans or someone still publishes it; my seminary's bookstore has new ones available.)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Shorter-Lexicon-Greek-New-Testament/dp/0226136132/"]Shorter Lexicon of the Greek New Testament[/ame], by Gingrich & Danker. (This is essentially the "mini-BADG" -- a smaller edition of the more expensive one that has already been recommended, and by some of the same authors.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## jenson75 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the input so far. Would anyone comment on the choices so far, esp. those that are cheaper. Any thoughts about Thayer and Gesenius? Are they too dated, not good?

Your inputs would be most appreciated. I was hoping to get more comments from those who preach the Word. Do you use a Lexicon and if so, which ones?

Thank you!


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 15, 2007)

I have this and this for my Hebrew Lexicons. Both have served me rather well through the years.

I own this for my greek lexicon. I admit that I am not much of a Greek scholar, so I can't really advise you on this. My main focus has been mostly on Hebrew through the years.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2007)

My suggestion would be that if you have the money, Bibleworks or Logos is the way to go on this. That way, you get all the major lexicons. The TWOT is different in scope from HALOT, and so is useful even if you have HALOT. HALOT is more up to date than BDB, but BDB is so much cheaper. For the average person, BDB or Holladay is more than sufficient. Unless you are doing PHD level work, HALOT is a bit of overkill (although it is VERY good).

For Greek, BDAG is the standard NT lexicon. I personally think that no Greek scholar should be without Liddell-Scott, which is the standard for all of Greek lexicons, and comes in at least three sizes (little, middle and full).


----------



## Archlute (Jan 15, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> My suggestion would be that if you have the money, Bibleworks or Logos is the way to go on this. That way, you get all the major lexicons. The TWOT is different in scope from HALOT, and so is useful even if you have HALOT. HALOT is more up to date than BDB, but BDB is so much cheaper. For the average person, BDB or Holladay is more than sufficient. Unless you are doing PHD level work, HALOT is a bit of overkill (although it is VERY good).
> 
> For Greek, BDAG is the standard NT lexicon. I personally think that no Greek scholar should be without Liddell-Scott, which is the standard for all of Greek lexicons, and comes in at least three sizes (little, middle and full).



I agree with Fred's assessment. Also, since the production of BW 5, they have offered a HALOT/BDAG combo for only 197.00, a deal which saves you almost 100.00 compared with making separate purchases. I believe that BW 7 offers the unabridged LSJ Greek lexicon now for about 135.00. That is an excellent resource to have, but you must own BW 7 to purchase it as an add-on module.


----------

